# dead spot



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

So yeah, seems the center of my screen all the way across the middle is completely unresponsive. Tried several roms thinkin it might be software related but still persisted. Went back stock non rooted and is still there. If its toast im just gonna get a bionic. Thoughts?


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

I have this problem on and off, mine starts right below the notification bar, and stops at the center of the screen... comes and goes as it pleases, lately its been ok, but I know eventually its going to crap out :/


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like you have either a bad digitizer or a lose connection.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Was the addition of you getting a bionic necessary? Sounds like you are trying to start something.

And as others have said it sounds like a bad digitizer should be worthy of a warranty replacement.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Not trying to start anything, still not sure if I want the bionic with possibly a nexus on the way.

The dead spot is constantly there tho making it a nuisance to select things. Will call in for warranty soon.


----------

